# Chinese fee for visa? scam



## peppefromsweden (Apr 10, 2018)

I´m thinking shes trying to ssma me here. She says a visa to go to Sweden cost 300 euro or in US 370.82.

´m getting scammed right? I mean a one way ticket there is like 400 euro and 300 euro is massive for a visa!

Have not paid it yet of course.

please respond me as soon as you can!sm


----------

